
The Oatmeal Shows How To Draw (video) - algorithms
http://live.washingtonpost.com/the-oatmeal.html
======
algorithms
I'd love to see more Artists/Developers make screencasts of themselves doing
actual work. It's just way more enlightning to watch them in their own
environments than doing some 101 Tutorial. I really hope things like
<http://www.castingcode.tv/> and hopefully some competitors will encourage
many pro-devs to contribute their knowledge to the public :)

